# Taking photos of a projected image



## yetti (Jul 24, 2008)

How would you take projected photos? There is light from the projector in the image. Is it possible to minimalize the effect somehow?

Example: http://www.projectorreviews.com/infocus/in83/index.php

I would expect the bottom part of the image to be lighter because of the light from the projector. How come that it is not true?

Thanks for your answer


----------



## Garbz (Jul 25, 2008)

Because a proper projector screen should diffuse light evenly and not glare?

What do you mean light from the projector? I thought that was the point.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 25, 2008)

I am not sure what you mean. As Garbz said, a projector in combination with a good screen should given an evenly lit image.


----------



## yetti (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for posts.

As far as i know there is visible light from the projector. There are light rays from the projector to the projection screen. But no rays are visible on the photos.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 25, 2008)

yetti said:


> Thanks for posts.
> 
> As far as i know there is visible light from the projector. There are light rays from the projector to the projection screen. But no rays are visible on the photos.



light rays are only visible if they go through dust or vapour where they are reflected in various directions. In a clean room you do not see any.


----------



## yetti (Jul 25, 2008)

Cool, you're probably right. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Garbz (Jul 25, 2008)

Indeed furthermore they should not be noticeable when looking at the screen. Think a tiny tiny reduction in contrast. It's like the cinema. You don't see the light rays until you turn around and look in the direction of the projector with a black background.


----------

